# Happy Birthday NaphtaliPress



## PB Moderating Team

1 member is celebrating a birthday today:

-NaphtaliPress (Age: hidden)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## ZackF

Happy birthday and thank you for the work that you do.


----------



## OPC'n

Happy birthday!


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion

Hope you enjoy the day and have many more, brother!


----------



## Cymro

Have a blessed day.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade

Happy birthday, Chris! May you have many more in good health!


----------



## earl40

Happy birthday.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter

Ah, yes, that reminds me (of one reason) why you don't like Christmas! It distracts from your birthday.


----------



## Parakaleo

God bless you this day!


----------



## NaphtaliPress

Thanks all. Daniel, actually its a close second to my least favorite day (you know the first) I think the first 20 years of my life birthday dinner consisted of cold turkey. I also had to share it with someone else (the day, and the turkey; we each had our own cake at least).


Reformed Covenanter said:


> Ah, yes, that reminds me (of one reason) why you don't like Christmas! It distracts from your birthday.


----------



## fredtgreco

Happy birthday, dear friend! May the Lord bless you richly this year!


----------



## BGF

Happy birthday!


----------



## Gforce9

Happy Birthday, Chris!


----------



## arapahoepark

Happy belated birthday!


----------



## jw

Harpy Barthdar, Chris!


----------



## reaganmarsh

Happy birthday!


----------



## monoergon

Happy birthday!


----------

